# Manually enter cwm recovery?



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

I was messing around with some updates on my phone and got into a boot loop (it gets past the moto logo and into the OS boot screen, but repeats there). No matter what i do though, i can't seem to get into CWM now. (i had run a performance related script that replaced the services.jar file before the boot loop started, so there's no reason to suspect that it would have messed with CWM). I have a backup that i can restore to, but i need to get into CWM to restore it.

How do i manually enter cwm? (before going to a 2nd init rom, i know that the old bootstrap would detect a failed boot and auto-load CWM when that happened)

EDIT: I was on 5.0.2.0 if it matters. (I have been using it for a few weeks now)


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

djuniah said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was messing around with some updates on my phone and got into a boot loop (it gets past the moto logo and into the OS boot screen, but repeats there). No matter what i do though, i can't seem to get into CWM now. (i had run a performance related script that replaced the services.jar file before the boot loop started, so there's no reason to suspect that it would have messed with CWM). I have a backup that i can restore to, but i need to get into CWM to restore it.
> 
> ...


Plug it into your comp and if u have adb installed you can type in adb reboot recovery when its at the bootanimation

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

Just tried that, it doesnt stay in the boot ani long enough for me to do it. The comp wont recognize that it's plugged in. Isn't there a key combination that i can hold in to manually enter it? (GB kernel, 602)

EDIT: Scratch that, i was able to just barely catch it with the reboot recovery command before it rebooted, and i'm in now. THANKS!


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

"djuniah said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was messing around with some updates on my phone and got into a boot loop (it gets past the moto logo and into the OS boot screen, but repeats there). No matter what i do though, i can't seem to get into CWM now. (i had run a performance related script that replaced the services.jar file before the boot loop started, so there's no reason to suspect that it would have messed with CWM). I have a backup that i can restore to, but i need to get into CWM to restore it.
> 
> ...


Another option is too do a battery pull when the phone is booting up, then plug in the phone which will cause it to boot up on its own that should throw you into clockwork. I have used this several times with success.


----------

